

Show HN: Our two hour project AbsurdNDA - dshipper
http://www.absurdnda.com

======
TamDenholm
What would be interesting is a completely serious NDA that looks like a normal
one but through clever use of language totally invalidates itself to have no
authority whatsoever.

~~~
StavrosK
I will agree with this. I think this one lacks subtlety.

------
avree
I must be missing the humor, but beyond the slightly interesting 'scavenger
hunt', how is it at all interesting to read through a boring NDA for random
silly bits?

~~~
dshipper
Oh I just thought that would be a fun addendum to the point of absurdNDA which
is to to send a meaningless and funny contract back to someone who sends you
an NDA. Most of it is standard boilerplate legal copy, but a few minor things
are changed to be funny so the person who gets it won't suspect anything, but
you'll have a good laugh.

